# Couple of nice trout



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I hit a favorite spot this week and had some good fish to show for it. 









































First fish was on a top water. Last few on a Yozuri Sashimi ( I think ). All released for another catch. Both Trout were 22" plus.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice...thanks for posting.


----------



## dlee20 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good ole specs


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice fish Doc. I might have to put a couple rods in my truck so I can join you sometime.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT Trout, I'm guessing a skinny creek...

Well done!

Jim


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow :thumbup:beautiful trout!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Anytime Wilbur as long as it isn't tournament day!


----------



## DaCoach (May 30, 2013)

Nice Catch


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

why pictures taken with the bushes behind you?  You trying to hide that secret spot I have to find out where that type of weeds grows not to find your secret spot. :thumbup:


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Lexcore said:


> why pictures taken with the bushes behind you?  You trying to hide that secret spot I have to find out where that type of weeds grows not to find your secret spot. :thumbup:


Hahaha. Good luck. Nice fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Lexcore said:


> why pictures taken with the bushes behind you?  You trying to hide that secret spot I have to find out where that type of weeds grows not to find your secret spot. :thumbup:


As Im sure most of you know - those pictures are very smart - I have plenty of places to fish without taking anyones spot - BUT, sometimes - I cant help myself if I recognize an area from a pic posted here!!
Thanks for making it impossible to tell where you were!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments the fish were nice as far as where the pictures were taken any other vantage point would not provided any more information than what you already see when you're up in a slough at all looks the same. As I was standing in the reeds the only other place to put my rod and tackle hat was in the reeds so I could dehook the fish out of the water hence the vantage point.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Ardiemus said:


> Thanks for the compliments the fish were nice as far as where the pictures were taken any other vantage point would not provided any more information than what you already see when you're up in a slough at all looks the same. As I was standing in the reeds the only other place to put my rod and tackle hat was in the reeds so I could dehook the fish out of the water hence the vantage point.


I was only joking but Great fish and tight line Brethren! :thumbsup:


----------

